# My Spouse Visa Success Story



## tavon (Oct 17, 2012)

I would like to use this medium to thank Joppa and other well informed forum members who guided me during my spouse visa application.

Although i have been a silent poster here i have been able to successfully apply for my spouse visa using some of the guidiance administered to some of the other posters.

My case was a bit tricky. My spouse had been with the same employer for close to 3 years and while she earned more than the £18,600 financial requirements, she fell short of the £1550 monthly threshold within the last 2months before my application due to a holiday absence from work .

Although she had been with the same employer for more than 6months, the new rule states that you can still fall under category B if you can meet the requirement using a 12 month payslip and other 12 month supporting documents. 

To all applicants who in future want to apply for a spouse visa and have a flunctuating monthly salary that meets the gross annual income, you can still do so under category B using a 12 month statement and payslip even with only one employer you have been with longer vthan 6 months. Also indicate in your letter of introduction tjhat you meet the financial requiremnent under the new statement of changes which come into action from 13 December 2012 where an applicant who has been with an employee longer than 6 months can rely on the category B option using a 12 month payslip and other 12 month span supporting documents .

Once again many thanks to all you guys especially Joppa.


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Congratulations. Hopefully you'll fly soon and be together again.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to post - and congratulations!!! 

It's nice to see confirmation that Category B is already being used in one-employer-fluctuating-income applications. As more people post their results (good or bad) we will have more certainty about replies that we give.


----------

